# Nothing fancy.. But I finally got my Peppermint soap done!



## CandiceW (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey all,

So I finally got my Peppermint soap done! YEA! I know have Christmas presents 
I ended up doing rebatch again..
This is shea butter.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 8, 2009)

Fabulous! Reminds me of a confection called Coconut Ice. As usual, I want to eat it.


----------



## Manchy (Nov 8, 2009)

it looks so gentle and moisturizing!!


----------



## nickjuly (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks yummy. Bet it smells good, great for gifts.


----------



## CandiceW (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks!! 
And yes does smell sooo yummy! But strong so I had to put in garage to dry out.. I don't mind the smell but I think it was too much for my parrots


----------



## IanT (Nov 8, 2009)

mmmm coconut ice.... you just made my heart go pitta patta


----------



## honor435 (Nov 8, 2009)

thats pretty, how did you get color just on top?


----------



## heyjude (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks nice! Colors could also work for Valentines Day.   

Jude


----------



## CandiceW (Nov 8, 2009)

it's rebatch, so I just did 1lb in one bag.. the other 1lb in another bag.. when I added fo and color, only added on color to one bag.. then put white on bottom and red on top


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 8, 2009)

That looks so yummy! it reminds me of those coconut candies from brachs.


----------



## jujubean (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks great!  How did you get such a nice red???


----------



## CandiceW (Nov 10, 2009)

It's actually drying nice and dark(more red) I will have to get a pic when it's all done. I used the liquid color


----------



## sanjon (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks refreshing. These are sooooooo nice


----------



## craftgirl08 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Peppermint Soap*

Those bars look great!!!  I made a candy cane batch last year with candy cane fo and they turned dark brown. :-(  Did you use fo or EO if you don't my asking?  

craftgirl08


----------



## CandiceW (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks! it is FO


----------

